# Chicken Soup for the ... well for me!!!



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Argggg!!!!!

Planted about a dozen new Hostas last spring. All did fine as did the older ones that have been growing here for years. Over the past week or two we have been enjoying the emergence of the new leaf spikes followed by the dramatic unfurling of the leaves. The area was turning into fine Hosta garden. And then a couple of days ago, came the heard of dinosaurs (flock of chickens) and decided that Hostas are for pulling, scratching and eating but definitely no for looking at. Never before have the Hostas gotten so much as a sideways glance from the chickens and now they are enemy number one. What gives? Hostas taste different this year?

I've been trying - in vain it seems - to impress upon the homewreckers that, yes, fresh eggs are great, but chicken soup is pretty good too. Alas, my words of warning are mulled over by too few grey cells and off they wobble, chortling to each other, on the hunt for another Hosta to dismember.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

fresh eggs are great, but chicken soup is pretty good too. Bwaaahaahaa!!!!! That’s funny! Hopefully you can keep enjoying the eggs!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

HaHaha!!!😄 That's so funny in a horrible sort of way. I think it's funny how much they just threw on the ground.

Your hostas will probably be okay eventually. Ours suffered a similar fate at the hands of some slugs and it came back just fine.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Ugh! That's why I don't let my chickens free range very often. When they decide to tear something up, it is gone.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aw shucks! I guess hostas and chickens can’t coexist in the same place.
I do believe there is a lot of intelligence in chickens’ grey matter, and they proved it to you! They let the hostas grow big before they DESTROYED them! And then chortled.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no! I'd hate for that to happen to my hostas!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> Aw shucks! I guess hostas and chickens can’t coexist in the same place.
> I do believe there is a lot of intelligence in chickens’ grey matter, and they proved it to you! They let the hostas grow big before they DESTROYED them! And then chortled.


I think you may be right. There must be some brainpower behind such devious, malicious evil.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Just think, they are making them into delicious eggs! Maybe it will ease the pain?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

my chickens did the same to the hostas that i planted. They got my hydrangeas a little bit too. But not my lilacs.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Due to my continuing chicken-hosta crisis, I have decided to rename/name the little monsters with more fitting monikers which hopefully will impress upon them my extreme displeasure about the continued prohibited hosta harvesting.

My list so far(suggestions welcome):
Fryer
Drum Stick
Cup-a-soup
Kiev
KFC
Fingers
Chow Mien
Fried Rice
Broth
Con Carne


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Flattie and BBQ???


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Due to my continuing chicken-hosta crisis, I have decided to rename/name the little monsters with more fitting monikers which hopefully will impress upon them my extreme displeasure about the continued prohibited hosta harvesting.
> 
> My list so far(suggestions welcome):
> Fryer
> ...


🤣 This had me laughing for sure. Your poor hosta plants. Your poor chickens if they don’t straighten up and fly right, so to speak.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Tanya said:


> Flattie and BBQ???


Had to look up "flattie". I had not heard of that before. Never occurred to me to pancake a chicken before cooking. Is that a regional thing?
Maybe I will call all my chickens "Flattie" as I chase them from my hostas with my lawn tractor.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@Mike at Capra Vista . It is a country thing. They are so much easier to cook and eat...


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Haha! I love the new names.


----------

